# Lex is 2!!! {PIC HEAVY}



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Today is Mr. Man's 2nd Birthday:woof:. Can't believe he's two already...How time flies when you're having fun:roll: - Right now he's celebrating in his waterless kiddy pool... He loves it without water 

From itty bitty - to current & the good x's we've had 

Happy Birthday Mr. man - can't wait to continue making more good memories with ya! :woof:









































*The infamous phone book vs. super Lex*









































*Most Recent*

























*My Favorite*









*
Thanks for going down memory lane with me, guys!*


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday! Great pictures, its nice to see them grow


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday Lex! We're not sure about the empty kiddy pool, we prefer water lol, but have fun either way!!! Love, Ice and Kaos!

He was such a cute little penut sized puppy! Now hes a big ole hansome jug head! And I say that with love for his hansomeness!!!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

that's gorgeous puppy  I love his markings he looks spoiled as heck. Happy Birthday !!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

OMG! He was so tiny! Have a great birthday, Lex!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awww he was so little, look at how nicely he has matured and grown, omg what great pics 

Happy Birthday Lex, I hope you have an awesome day, tons of hugs from me, and high fives frm the boys ;D


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

omg! that first picture! he was so tiny.   

happy 2nd birthday lex!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday Lex! Good golly he has matured so nicely!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

OMG he used to be so tiny! Now he's a big handsome Man! lol LOVE!!!!


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Beautiful boy!! OMG he was sooooo tiny!!!!


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday big boy!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday Lex !!! aww he was so itty itty bitty lol


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

:hug::clap::woof:Happy Birthday Mr. Man!!!!!:woof::clap::hug:

I can not believe it has been two yrs. Where does time go??!!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Lex sends everyone many tail wags & kisses!! Thank you all for the Birthday wishes!


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

aww happy birthday to the handsome guy!!  I love the first picture!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aw those are great pics  Give the birthday boy a hug for me


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

he was so0o tinyy! how cutee...Happy Birthday Lex!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Happy Happy Birthday to a handsome guy!


----------



## raSSbot (Sep 4, 2010)

Good looking handsome fellah!!!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

WOW Candra! Lex went from a cute little pittle to a full grown handsome pittle Great timeline photos and you've obviously done a beautiful job raising him. HAPPY BARKDAY LEX!!!!! AND MANY, MANY MORE!!!! What a looker, make that two lookers you have there


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

*Lex sends many more Thank yous & tail wags to everyone for his Birthday wishes!*



davidfitness83 said:


> that's gorgeous puppy  I love his markings he looks spoiled as heck. Happy Birthday !!


Thank ya! Lex & Lily are very loved & they know it!! LoL maybe just a tad bit spoiled too 



Saint Francis said:


> WOW Candra! Lex went from a cute little pittle to a full grown handsome pittle Great timeline photos and you've obviously done a beautiful job raising him. HAPPY BARKDAY LEX!!!!! AND MANY, MANY MORE!!!! What a looker, make that two lookers you have there


Thank you! I consider myself blessed to have such great dogs ... He was very little, not only was he 6 weeks when we got him but he was 'the runt' & just a little over half the size of his siblings.

Lex Says thank you much! :woof:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday Lex!!! He's such a good looking boy!!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Candra, I'm late, as usual! Tell Lex Happy Belated Birthday for me! He's grown into such a handsome young man!! And little Lily is looking exceptional as well! Keep up the great work, girl!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Happy Birthday Lex!!! He's such a good looking boy!!!





ThaLadyPit said:


> Candra, I'm late, as usual! Tell Lex Happy Belated Birthday for me! He's grown into such a handsome young man!! And little Lily is looking exceptional as well! Keep up the great work, girl!


Thank you both! Lex sends his thanks & pitty smiles!

Thank you, it's nice to at least get one thing right in my life, LoL! Turns out to be raising pitbulls, which I'll take pridefully .


----------

